

Node.js 0.4.4 Released - chapel
http://groups.google.com/group/nodejs/browse_thread/thread/2e54026210c43c07?hl=en

======
jerome_etienne
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jerome-etienne/neoip && sudo apt-get update &&
sudo apt-get install nodejs <\- to install node.js 0.4.4 on ubuntu

~~~
pshapiro
Install 0.4.4 on OS X (assuming you use npm):

$ npm install nave

$ nave usemain 0.4.4

------
reustle
I can't keep up with these releases. I love it.

